# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  اغرب 10 اماكن على الارض

## طوق الياسمين

*
1- جزيرة سوقطرة – اليمن
Socotra Island – Yemen
جزيرة سُقطرى (أو سوقطرة) هي جزيرة يمنية تقع على بعد 350 كم
جنوب شبه الجزيرة العربية في المحيط الهندي ، ويعتقد العلماء أنها إنفصلت عن أفريقيا
من ست أو سبع ملايين عام.
وتحتوي هذه الجزيرة العجيبة على أكثر من 700 نوع من الحيوانات والنباتات النادرة ، 
بعضها لا يوجد مثله في أي مكان آخر بالعالم




2- سالار دي يوني – بوليفيا
Salar de Uyuni– Bolivia
إذا ذهبت إلى هذا المكان الساحر في بوليفيا بأمريكا الجنوبية ، 
سستشعر وكأنك تحلم لأن هذا المكان هو أكبر صحراء من الملح في العالم! 
وما يزيد الأمر سحراً هو وجود طبقة رقيقة من الماء فوق هذا الملح ، 
ما يعطي إنعكاساً مدهشاً لكل ما حولك




3- بحيرة كليلوك – كندا
The "Spotted Lake", Kliluk – Canada
مع إرتفاع درجة حرارة الشمس تتبخر مياه بحيرة كليلوك في مقاطعة 
كولومبيا البريطانية بكندا لتنتج مجموعة من الدوائر التي تعبر عن محتوى البحيرة من المعادن
في شكل تدرجات مدهشة ، حيث تحتوي هذه البحيرة على أعلى تركيز في العالم من 
الماغنيسيوم والفوسفات والكبريت والكالسيون ، وهي تركيبة علاجية رائعة جعلت 
من هذه البحيرة منتجعاً صحياً للعلاج منذ أقدم العصور. حيث إستخدمها الهنود الحمر
سابقاً في علاج الأمراض المزمنة لدرجة أن إحدى الروايات تقول أن 
قبيلتين متحاربيتن وقعتا إتفاقاً أثناء حربهما للسماح بنقل الجرحى لهذه البحيرة دون المس بهم!




4- الوديان الجافة – أنتاركتيكا
The Dry Valleys – Antarctica 
تشعر في هذا المكان وكأنك على كوكب المريخ!
والوديان الجافة في أنتاركتيكا (القطب الجنوبي) أطلق عليها هذا الإسم 
بسبب رطوبتها المنخفضة جدا وإفتقارها للغطاء الجليدي. 
هذه الوديان لم تر سقوط الأمطار منذ أكثر من مليوني سنة. يستثنى من ذلك 
وادي واحد فقط تمتلئ بحيراته بالمياه المتدفقة من الأنهار الداخلية لفترة 
وجيزة خلال فصل الصيف. والسبب في هذه الظروف الفريدة في الوديان الجافة 
هو أن الرياح التي تحمل الهواء ذوالكثافة العالية من المرتفعات إلى الوديان المنخفضة 
تحت قوة الجاذبية ، والتي يمكن أن تصل سرعتها إلى 320 كم / ساعة ، 
تقوم بتبخير كل أنواع الرطوبة في المنطقة (ماء ، ثلج ، جليد)




5- ريو تينتو – أسبانيا
Rio Tinto (Red River) – Spain
لا تظن أننا على الكوكب الأحمر (المريخ) فلازلنا على كوكب الأرض 
ولكننا في ريوتينتو بأسبانيا ، وهي منطقة تزخر بالمناجم ... 
إسم "ريو تينتو" يعني "النهر الأحمر" فهذا النهر يتميز بلونه الأحمر القاني 
لأن مياهه عالية الحموضة وغنية بالمعادن




6- ينبوع بركة الدم الساخن – اليابان
Blood Pond Hot Spring – Beppu/Japan
تبدو كما لو كانت مشهداً من أحد أفلام الرعب التي يسيطر فيها مصاصو الدماء على العالم ، 
ولكنها بركة مياه ساخنة تقع في مدينة بيبو باليابان ، 
وإكتسبت لونها الأحمر الغريب من تركز عنصر الحديد في مياهها




7- تكوين ريشات – موريتانيا
Richat Structure – Mauritania
هي أحد عجائب الطبيعة التي لم يستطع العلماء معرفة سبب تكوينها حتى الآن ، 
وهي تكوينات دائرية بارزة ضخمة للغاية يصل قطرها إلى 50 كم 
لدرجة أنه يصعب رؤيتها إلا من الفضاء




8- فالي دي لوا – البرازيل
Vale DA Lua – Brazil
تعني وادي القمر ، وهي تشكيلات صخيرة تشكلت بواسطة المياه ، 
وتوجد في غابة سيرادو بالبرازيل ، وتتكون أحجارها من الكوارتز 
وهي أحد أقدم التشكيلات الصخرية المعروفة على وجه الأرض




9- غابة الأحجار – الصين
The Stone Forest – China
"شيلين" التي تعني بالصينية غابة الأحجار هي أحد العجائب الجيولوجية 
التي تتكون من حجر جيري نحتته المياه عبر العصور 
الجيولوجية المختلفة ، لينتج عنه هذه التحفة الفنية الرائعة




10- كهف أيسريسينويلت الجليدي – النمسا
Eisriesenwelt ice caves – Austria
تختلف الكهوف الجليدية عن الكهوف العادية في أنها تعطيك إنطباعاً 
يجعلك تشعر وكأنك خرجت من كوكب الأرض وأصبحت على كوكب بلوتو مثلاً.
يوجد العديد من الكهوف الجليدية في العالم ولكن هذا الكهف الذي يوجد 
في مدينة فيرفين Werfen بالنمسا هو أكبرها حيث يمتد لمسافة 40 كيلومتر!

*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

وااااااااااااااااو 
شو حبيت هالمكان..متل الخيال
يسلمووووووووووووووووووو يا عسولة على هـ الموضوع والمعلومات اللي هيك :SnipeR (37): 

تقبلي مروري طوق الياسمين

----------


## &روان&

*عنجد اشي روعة*
*يسلمووووووووو كتير*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

جد غريبة هـ المناطق نورتوو  :Eh S(7):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

واو واو واوووووووواو جد تقول انه مش ع الارض بجنن جدا الموضوع :SnipeR (57):  :SnipeR (57):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ولا أنا صدقت بس شفت احنا عايشين هون ما عنا غير البتراء عجيبة  :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):

----------


## (dodo)

عنجد غريبة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

نورتِ دودو  :Encore:

----------


## بسمه

يــــــا الله شو حلوين بجننــو ,,

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

فعلا غريبه بس في منهم مناظرهم بتخوف ..!!!!

يسلمو طوق

----------


## طوق الياسمين

فعلا انهم غريبين وحلوين نورتي بسمة  :SnipeR (87):

----------

